# TREEE CHANGE! :0



## Allycat (Sep 1, 2014)

This surprised me a whole lot! So cool I got to witness it while it happened
(Related to TBT background!)
Thoughts??


----------



## dragonair (Sep 1, 2014)

I REFRESHED AND IT SCARED ME TBH


----------



## Allycat (Sep 1, 2014)

dragonair said:


> I REFRESHED AND IT SCARED ME TBH



hehehehe! ~~~~~
I was like wtfff! But I love it, but it means
NO MORE SUMMER! "/


----------



## roseoforlando (Sep 1, 2014)

I think it is awesome, it changes with the game.


----------



## Mary (Sep 1, 2014)

I think the winter pine tree is adorable.


----------



## f11 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rip best coast


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2014)

My favourite is the winter theme. 

Counting down the days...


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2014)

Surprised me too. RIP Summer. Fall is my least favorite season. Winter has a bunch of holidays and celebration, summer is all about fun and vacation, and Spring has the start of the NASCAR season + my birthday.


----------



## kassie (Sep 1, 2014)

Does it change at midnight? Mine's still the same. ^^;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2014)

Autumn is awful like the West Coast.

- - - Post Merge - - -



serenderpity said:


> Does it change at midnight? Mine's still the same. ^^;



Yep, midnight your time.


----------



## kassie (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah thanks.


----------



## Mary (Sep 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> My favourite is the winter theme.
> 
> Counting down the days...



The theme almost makes the season worth it.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 1, 2014)

Tom said:


> Yep, midnight your time.


so i mean...................suRPRISE!!


----------



## Allycat (Sep 1, 2014)

In-game I hate winter! (In RL it's my favorite!)
The snow littering the ground is so annoying to me! It makes the flowers look awkward. "/


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 1, 2014)

I love winter everywhere. c:


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2014)

I was surprised it changed when I logged out and forgot there are seasons here! After logging back in, it's still green for me, which I don't have a problem with.


----------



## AskaRay (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally the best season of the year

I wish fall was every season


----------



## Saylor (Sep 1, 2014)

The new theme looks great! I can't believe it's almost autumn. :0


----------



## Mario. (Sep 1, 2014)

I like the new theme!


----------



## cb987654 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was in the chatroom and someone said it would change in 15 minutes. I didn't understand, and then I did.


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 1, 2014)

Looking good! What a pleasant surprise ^_^ *thumbs up*


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

It's so pretty ^o^ Makes me feel all warm inside.


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 1, 2014)

WOW!!! Just like that it's Autumn! Love the color scheme!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 1, 2014)

I just went on and I was like woah because I thought it stayed green all year round. I don't know why they put it on now, because autumn doesn't officially start until the autumn equinox in late September


----------



## Togekiss (Sep 1, 2014)

I like it, it's very pretty. I can't wait to see winter's theme!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2014)

I refreshed the page and nearly threw my laptop. Scared me to death, this is my first background change, in a color way and everything. I have never been a huge fan of Autumn but I like it :3


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Sep 1, 2014)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> I just went on and I was like woah because I thought it stayed green all year round. I don't know why they put it on now, because autumn doesn't officially start until the autumn equinox in late September



In Animal Crossing, it starts today.

Anyway, it looks nice! It reminds me of school though...


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> In Animal Crossing, it starts today.
> 
> Anyway, it looks nice! It reminds me of school though...


My school started August 13th  I didn't know it started in AC today though


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I refreshed the page and nearly threw my laptop. Scared me to death, this is my first background change, in a color way and everything. I have never been a huge fan of Autumn but I like it :3



Don't worry, I nearly did the same thing, when Though I've been here over a year so I knew it changed. I'd completely forgot that it changed to Autumn at the beginning of September xD
I do prefer the winter theme though, the pine tree is awesome


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Don't worry, I nearly did the same thing, when Though I've been here over a year so I knew it changed. I'd completely forgot that it changed to Autumn at the beginning of September xD
> I do prefer the winter theme though, the pine tree is awesome


I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 1, 2014)

I thought you could catch the September bugs in September but didn't start in the game until the 16th because tanning season ends then and the king salmon and salmon swim up river and become rarer


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> I thought you could catch the September bugs in September but didn't start in the game until the 16th because tanning season ends then and the king salmon and salmon swim up river and become rarer



Click here!!!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 1, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Click here!!!



Oh right. You know the tree is a red colour? The trees don't go that colour until October, on September 6th I think the fruit trees and grass turn to a dull yellow and then the other trees follow later in the month


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks better with a bright blue sky


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was caught a little off guard, but I knew it because some people were reporting about it yesterday IIRC my time (it was like the afternoon). Anyway, I really don't mind (because my account will be 1 year old in like what, 2 days now? Lol)


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> My favourite is the winter theme.
> 
> Counting down the days...



People were bashing the winter one in IRC last night.


----------



## Songbird (Sep 1, 2014)

Aw...I think fall is going to end up being my least favorite. I really liked the summer one because it wasn't so bright and distracting. But the winter one sounds pretty cool, and will there be cherry blossoms for spring? Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 1, 2014)

I thought it was cool that the background changed for time of day. I didn't realize there were ones for different seasons too. It is very cool.


----------



## f11 (Sep 1, 2014)

*leaves tbt for a few months until summer theme comes back*


----------



## LilD (Sep 1, 2014)

Fall leaves yay XD. 

I knew it was coming, seeing how there's already halloween displays at Walgreens lol

As for the site, I like the change of scenery .   Although Winter is coming and I live in the Midwest.


----------



## Locket (Sep 1, 2014)

I refreshed the page, bumped my thread, and scrolled up, and screamed.


----------



## Ettienne (Sep 1, 2014)

I love it. <3


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

ORANGE.
Sorry I like orange a lot.


----------



## LilD (Sep 1, 2014)

"Orange is the color of insanity"-Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## BATOCTO (Sep 1, 2014)

oooh it looks very pretty! can't wait for fall weather


----------



## Hipster (Sep 1, 2014)

Whoops I just noticed that like wooot


----------



## Miya902 (Sep 1, 2014)

YAY! AUTUMN! =D


----------



## Mary (Sep 1, 2014)

Orange is better. Green isn't a creative color anyways.


----------



## Crazy (Sep 1, 2014)

omfg this is so sexy <33


----------



## Mr. Kat (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks very pretty, just like Autumn. It's refreshing to see something new every once and awhile. Kind of sad to see summer gone so soon though. Might as well enjoy this while I can.


----------



## Adventure9 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was submitting a wifi rating, and as soon as I hit submit, the tree turned orange and I was like, "GAAH!" Then I laughed.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't love the colors in general, but I appreciate the change. 

I joined a long time ago, but I've only been active since around April, and this is the 2nd time I saw it change, so I was caught by surprise. I think it's a cute thing they do here. I'm excited to see what the winter theme looks like. I'm sure I'll forget and be surprised when that happens too. XD


----------



## Luna_Solara (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the new background, pretty colors


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

It ****ing scared me


----------



## Cress (Sep 4, 2014)

If anyone's wondering, my favorite and least favorite season for the website is winter. It looks nice when you first see it, but it starts getting really bland after a while. I remember I wanted it to change the last few days it was up.


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't know the website color changed along with the game since I'm fairly new so when I refreshed around midnight I was surprised :3 I thought it was cool!


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm in Australia so it's going in to Spring here xD


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm so glad for summer to be over with. Just for the fact that summers where I live are gross and hot and I REALLY hate being sweaty. 
The tree change is a nice reminder that colder weather is coming for me. I like to wear sweaters a lot. c:


----------

